# Newbie Naivety.



## Muesli (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't you sometimes look back at when you started speedcubing and think how much you have come on? I sometimes wish I still had that old sense of "Wow" when someone did a 3x3x3. 

I want to be confused by them again. I want to wonder how they did it, and then learn and be able to say "YES! I DID IT" instead of meh, sub 30's not bad.

I want to be astounded by someone's minute solve on youtube. 

I want to think that nothing is more complicated than a 3x3x3, then stumbling over Tony Fisher's youtube channel and having my mind blown.

I want to be able to look at a 3x3x3 and not know what I'm looking at, instead of seeing that F2L pair or that X-cross.

I want to be able to sit there for hours on end, randomly turning and watching tentatively to see if I accidentaly solve it.

To put it simply, we took advantage of our ignorance when we were confused by Rubik's Cubes. Speedcubing is a curse, a curse that takes away one of modern life's great mysteries.

So here is my question for you Speedsolving.com. If you could, would you go back that 'x' amount of time and learn again? To experience that thrill and that confusion for a second time?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes. Yes, I would.


----------



## (X) (Oct 3, 2009)

Get some new puzzles


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't want to go back at all.

If you want to have a puzzle that will confuse you the rest of the life, find a girl (or two)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Nope, I wouldn't want to go back at all.
> 
> If you want to have a puzzle that will confuse you the rest of the life, find a girl (or two)



Two would shorten that 'rest of your life' considerably


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hell NO! God knows how many thousands of hours I spend practising to reach my times..I'm never going back there EVER!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I wouldn't want to go back at all.
> ...


off-topic warning


Spoiler



It might be worth it


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 3, 2009)

I miss the excitement I had when I had my first solve, emailing everyone in my contacts list in all caps...

I miss the excitement I had when I had my first sub-60 solve...

I miss the excitement I had after my first BLD-solve, shaking on the floor...

I miss the excitement I had at my first competition... 33.71 average, about 7 seconds under my regular average at the time, and getting the record for youngest BLD solver...

I miss the excitement I had after my first sub-20 average, screaming at my dad while he was asleep (I now realize he probably hated me for that  )

I would definitely go back in time to when I started cubing. That 2.5 year journey was definitely an amazing one... and after thinking about it, being fast isn't 0.0000000000001% as fun as getting fast.

You were right. Speedcubing is a curse that takes away one of the greatest mysteries of life.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies, great post!
That is why I love the puzzle theory section. That's one of the places left on here where I continue to discover new things and get that sense of "wow".


----------



## Boz (Oct 3, 2009)

I remember being amazed by people solving the cube, and am still amazed by the fastest guys. I wouldn't take anything back though, I enjoy being the person that people are now amazed at


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess one of the reasons I still enjoy cubing so much is because after all these years I am STILL not fast. I keep breaking my personal records without much training, especially when I go to several consecutive tournaments in a short period. I still get that feeling of excitement, for example when I did my first sub 6 solve ever on 7x7x7 (Polish) or when I got 2nd in the world for FMC (Brussels). And travelling and meeting people.....I don't think I will ever get tired of that.

I am not one of those people that sits down and does several hours of cubing a couple of times a week. All I do every week is my solves in the weekly competition. Maybe some of you are just overtrained and have reached the point where cubing becomes boring. In that case I would like to recommend stopping for a little while and/or learning a new method/event/puzzle.


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Two? God Bless you if you can put up with two.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I want to be able to look at a 3x3x3 and not know what I'm looking at, instead of seeing that F2L pair or that X-cross.
> 
> I want to be able to sit there for hours on end, randomly turning and watching tentatively to see if I accidentaly solve it.
> 
> ...



I've had these same thoughts many times myself. I knew as soon as I first ever solved the cube that I would never look at a Rubik's cube in the same way ever again, and it would no longer be a mystery. It was a little deflating to be honest and I didn't get the magical feeling of the first solve as I was thinking this instead. Sometimes I take a scrambled cube and pretend I don't know how to solve it. It's really hard as you see things like cross edges and F2L pairs etc. 

Would I go back? It would be nice for a day, but I've put too much into cubing to lose it all forever and start again. 

great post btw.


----------



## Forte (Oct 3, 2009)

I would like to go back in time and actually figure out the 3x3x3 by myself. I don't care too much about being amazed, because there are always other things in the world to be amazed about. This is why I like mathematics, because even if you master a certain topic, this opens up the doors to hundreds more which still amaze you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2009)

nope. I may switch to fridrich in the process of learning everything again.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> So here is my question for you Speedsolving.com. If you could, would you go back that 'x' amount of time and learn again? *To experience that thrill and that confusion* for a second time?





(X) said:


> *Get some new puzzles*




Or just start to learn BLD 
It will give you the same thrill and confusion, if not greater


----------



## Toad (Oct 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Nope, I wouldn't want to go back at all.
> 
> If you want to have a puzzle that will confuse you the rest of the life, find a girl (or two)



Boy are they confusing!! :confused::confused:


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2009)

Forte said:


> I would like to go back in time and actually figure out the 3x3x3 by myself. I don't care too much about being amazed, because there are always other things in the world to be amazed about.



Yeah, my feelings are the same. I wish I had put in the effort to figure it out in the first place...



Forte said:


> This is why I like mathematics, because even if you master a certain topic, this opens up the doors to hundreds more which still amaze you.



+1 
I'm permanently amazed every time I read about this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gödel's_incompleteness_theorems

It's a shame I never actually liked or did any work in maths in school though...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 3, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > So here is my question for you Speedsolving.com. If you could, would you go back that 'x' amount of time and learn again? *To experience that thrill and that confusion* for a second time?
> ...



I was considering starting BLD, but I seriously don't have the dedication. I just got a Square-1 aswell, so I'm kinda busy 

@ AvGalen: Girls are the most time-consuming, irritating, expensive and draining puzzles around. Even when you think you've solved the problem, it can come back and kick you in the face.

Girls=Parity in that respect.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> So here is my question for you Speedsolving.com. If you could, would you go back that 'x' amount of time and learn again? To experience that thrill and that confusion for a second time?



I'm happy where I am on my journey but if had the opportunity to go back and the ability to take a little advice back with me then I would insist that I learned to solve the 3x3x3 on my own with no help from books, YouTube, web pages, etc. I think I missed out on some fundamental foundations by skipping that step and I occasionally curse my impatience!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> If you want to have a puzzle that will confuse you the rest of the life, find a girl (or two)



But if you want to step it up a notch from that, find a girl who broke up with a guy about two months ago and the guy hasn't gotten over the situation and won't leave either of you alone. That's easily the hardest puzzle I can think of, except for this.


----------



## royzabeast (Oct 4, 2009)

This is the reason I got a 4x4. I was so disappointed when I realized that it was only an extended 3x3 without an entirely new way of solving it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think I'd go back if I could. I was never really very impressed with speedcubing before I started doing it, I just thought that it looked really fun (and I was right). The thing that makes me wish I'd gone about learning differently is that now I've made great friends through speedcubing, and I know mostly what everyone is talking about. I feel like if I had a second chance, I could fit in more quickly. I wouldn't want to go back to ignorance though. I'm happy with where I am now.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Aah, good old memories.

I wish I could get a 20 second solve, and be amazed.

Some quotes from me.



> new pb average!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3 of 5
> 
> ...



Also, a video of when I averaged 17.









Spoiler



got my es package and a type d from cube fans.

after aout 4 days i got this 5x5 average.

Statistics for 10-11-2008 09:59:03

Average: 3:18.59
Standard Deviation: 18.42
Best Time: 2:44.38
Worst Time: 3:56.36

LOLNUB ^^ Look where I am now ;p


----------



## piemaster (Oct 4, 2009)

Yup, I think I would...I'm not that far in my journey and made some bad choices as a cuber.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Yup, I think I would...I'm not that far in my journey and made some bad choices as a cuber.



You mean like being faster with Fridrich than Roux?


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> I would like to go back in time and actually figure out the 3x3x3 by myself. I don't care too much about being amazed, because there are always other things in the world to be amazed about.


+1 My thoughts exactly.



Forte said:


> This is why I like mathematics, because even if you master a certain topic, this opens up the doors to hundreds more which still amaze you.


s/mathematics/almost everything/

IMHO, it's true for cubing as well. Just because you always see "cross edges" when looking at a scrambled cube doesn't mean you know everything there is to know about the cube. And even if "cubing" is synonymous with "speedcubing using CFOP" to you, there should be lots of cool new things to learn even for the very best.


----------



## wing92 (Oct 4, 2009)

the thing i miss most is how cool a rubik's cube looked when it was solved. there was something i really liked about how a solved cube looked. after about 10 solves that went away and instead it screams at me if it's not solved.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 4, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> I was so disappointed when I realized that it was only an extended 3x3 without an entirely new way of solving it.


This is not the case.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2009)

Good times. Now I'm really frustrated when I get over 36 seconds. Still fun though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > I was so disappointed when I realized that it was only an extended 3x3 without an entirely new way of solving it.
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth. I miss the days when I thought that a 4x4 was an extended 3x3....


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 4, 2009)

wing92 said:


> the thing i miss most is how cool a rubik's cube looked when it was solved. there was something i really liked about how a solved cube looked. after about 10 solves that went away and instead it screams at me if it's not solved.



Exactly my sentiments, my friend, sigh


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to have a puzzle that will confuse you the rest of the life, find a girl (or two)
> ...



Wow. I would really like to solve that.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 4, 2009)

I really liked it when I would see people like Thrawst on Youtube and it would blow my mind. It gave me a challenge, and I just kept imagining myself as fast as one of "those guys." 
The feeling of optimism and the "I can do this" thinking was really an amazing thing. 

Now I'm just bored and collecting 3x3s >.<


----------



## Lucas (Oct 4, 2009)

After solving 3x3x3x3x3, 4x4x4x4 and puzzles that seemed impossible, I am not amazed when figuring out how to solve a new one. It would be very good to make the time go backwards and start again (although it will never happen).

Whenever I see a puzzle of this style, now I can figure out in a short time a solution (perhaps after a while I discover I have a parity case, but no matter, the parity is fixed in most puzzles with one move, or doing some setup and one move, like in square-1). I don't have anymore the big challenge to discover a way to solve any puzzle, now they are easy...


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2009)

No I wouldn't go back. It was fun learning how to solve the cube and all, but I find it more fun trying to beat my times. It's also great to see peoples reactions at my speed. I put a lot of hard work to get fast and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 4, 2009)

I remember when my goal was to beat Bob Burton at 2x2. lol.

I still need to beat him in BLD, Multi, 3single, and Magics. Which I will.

The only thing I would do differently is not waste my money on a Rubik's 5x5. And learn square-1 sooner.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would go back in a second. I cant even remember what it was like not knowing how to solve the cube.

Actually if i could go back i would try and learn to solve at a way younger age.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 4, 2009)

Of course I would definitely go back. I wish to have again the sensation of breaking the barrier of a single sub20. I also miss the sensation of doing my first blindfold on math class and getting kicked out because I shouted!. However, I'm still amazed at very good cubers, such as Erik or specially Rowe (I love his 2x2 skills).


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

really i dont want to go back, but i still wish i could be in awe when someone gets sub 20, or sub 10. now, its like "eh, that was pretty good"


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> I would like to go back in time and actually figure out the 3x3x3 by myself. I don't care too much about being amazed, because there are always other things in the world to be amazed about. This is why I like mathematics, because even if you master a certain topic, this opens up the doors to hundreds more which still amaze you.



Same here, not figuring it out myself is my greatest regret. I can't understand folk who say the cube is easy. While recognising cases and spamming algs may be a doddle, solving it first time certainly can't be easy! The cube is quite an amazing puzzle, so much complexity in such a small and simple object. It kinda reminds me of the mind blowing complexity you can get out of cellular automata.



Johannes91 said:


> IMHO, it's true for cubing as well. Just because you always see "cross edges" when looking at a scrambled cube doesn't mean you know everything there is to know about the cube. And even if "cubing" is synonymous with "speedcubing using CFOP" to you, there should be lots of cool new things to learn even for the very best.



I find FM a bit like this, there's so many things to learn - many ways to optimse the solve. It really makes the cube into a puzzle again 




AndreaBananas said:


> It's also great to see peoples reactions at my speed. I put a lot of hard work to get fast and I don't regret it one bit.


Me too, although I'm not really 'fast' by speedsolving standards, it's still fun to see peoples' reactions when you unscramble a cube quicker than they scrambled it


----------



## Muesli (Oct 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> cellular automata.



I just looked that up. That is some seriously cool stuff!


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > cellular automata.
> ...



Conway's Game of Life is probably the nicest example of CAs. Have a play with this if you're interested.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 5, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



You're too late. I already downloaded Golly, which is a GoL simulator. It's fun playing


----------

